# BRUTE STOLEN



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

My 2009 650i brute was stolen from my house a week ago. It's camo, has wild boar radiator kit, snorkeled, 6" pvc speaker tubes with white pioneer speakers on front rack, 30" silverbacks on 14" ss212 black and chrome wheels, 2" highlifter lift and 1" spacers on the springs. I live in wiggins, Ms and it was stolen off of my carport between 1 and 5 am. sat. mornin! This bike is my baby! all help would be appreciated.

For more information find me on facebook @ Jeremy McGee

My picture is me with a crazy lookin green spike hat with a good lookin blonde behind me! 

Thanks!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate a thief! Sorry that happened to you bro. I hope you had insurance on the brute. It's a shame that people will steal what you work hard to earn.


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

I got the bike stock other than it bein snorkeled already. Unfortunately, i did not have insurance on it! didnt go through the bank so it wasnt required. just never got around to it! i still have my 03 rancher! ill still ride!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Watch for it out at red creek. I wonder if this is the same ring of thugs or a different, they caught some people down there a few months ago and busted a whole group.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we have been watching for it around , hes 1of our guys, i would not want to be the guy found on it, can anyone say emergency room


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree, but ask first, never know the one riding could have bought it from theif not knowing it was stolen..

but as Im sure is the case w/ most stolen bikes, it will either be parted out, or sent to another state to be sold.

Unless the thieves are just ignorant.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow Mississippi, Louisiana and Texas are getting hit hard recently huh? This is the 4 th bike I've herd of in a month within close distance of me.


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Fourwheelers and trailers are going left and right around here!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

They are going fast around here. As sad as it is around here most of it is drug related. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

there is no doubt in my mind it is drug related. i do believe it was someone local that stole it. someone thats at least drove through the area.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah they are stealing them here then either parting them out or selling them dirt cheap out of state. Mostly influenced by meth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that happened. I hope you get it back and they get caught.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i was talking to a guy just yesterday and found out that their was a theft ring / chop shop / meth lab and tha police estimated that their was around $1,000,000 in assets. you would think u would kinda know something about stuff like that when its only like 10 milkes from ur house. but i agree i hate a theif and i would def beat some a** if i found my bike after it was stolen. good luck in ur search.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i will keep an eye out for it round here at the mud parks. i hate a theif that comes steal ya sh** when u work long and hard to get it done right and then they come take it.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

My buddy's brute broke down 2 weeks ago spun crank bearing so he rode with me at mud nats when he got home Sunday mornin his bike was gone I hope the felt stupid when the figured out it wouldn't run sorry bastards


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey I dont know If this helps but if you have Firefox web browser you can get on crazedlist.org and search a bunch of different Craigslist in different areas at once. It may help in your search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

All help is appreciated! Thanks mossyoak54!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear bud. Can't stand a thief! There is def. something going on around Texas, Louisiana, and Mississippi. I know some kids got busted around Orange, Texas which is right on the Louisiana border for stealing a bunch of ATV's around their neighborhood.


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Still nothing on my 650! But I am the proud owner of a 09 750! amazed at the power difference between 633cc's and 749cc's! Has 31' laws and has no problem turnin them!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I hear ya on the power difference. I had an 06 650I and went to an 2011 750 I couldn't believe the difference.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you should get insurance put on your new bike, just in case.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that man. Hate hearing this S***. I will keep an eye out around my area.


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh I had insurance on it the day i got it! paid up for 6 months!


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

Another fourwheeler gone again this makes another in the 601. A buddy of mine just had his Yamaha yfz450 stole got it back a week later with all the plastics gone along with a few other things. Needless to say least he found his I've got mine locked up thinking about chaining it to the car lift.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Guess I got to stop leaving it out so much!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Put mine in the shed. Out a site out a mind. Not a sure thing but...


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry hear that man. I had my s10 with 13 inches of lift left on block and the 37 x13.50x15s tires were dry rotted and slick it sits at my budds house out in the county... But i live in neighborhood where theives r bad but my brute is in shop at back of our six acres and they get to push it out but by that time our two dogs or my red dot laser will have em.. I wud leave the key in bc it cud wake the dead it so loud.... PLus theres a 7 foot snake living in my shop free security.. I will keep a lookout for the Brute at off road Parks and out riding I live in Tupelo MS


----------

